
Backup Lesson (Coppola Loses All His Data) - tzury
http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/30/0132221&from=rss
======
cstejerean
I'm not sure from this post if I understand what happened. Did they steal his
computer and his backup device? Did they steal just the computer (if so what
are all the references to the backup device)? Did they steal just a backup
device? If so shouldn't the data exist on the actual computer itself? Or was
it not really a backup but more of an archival device?

